# High tech lathe way protectors



## savarin (Oct 26, 2014)

I have just found a source of high tech way protectors.
I know they are high tech because it says so on them.
Pretty cheap as well at $0.008 a length of 8.7" x 11.69"






All jokes aside I'm finding them pretty handy


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 26, 2014)

Ya, and the best part is that they are not considered to be hazardous waste when you need to dispose of one.  Only downfall to them is if your shop is in the garage. If a gust of wind comes up while working with the door open, the way protectors end up on the floor.


----------



## Andre (Oct 26, 2014)

When machining rusty materials I lay oil soaked rags on the ways. I have a BP M head mill and there is always a puddle of oil under the spindle, so wiping up the oil soaks rags really fast. Great way protectors.


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 27, 2014)

Please post a picture of their cheaper low tech model.


----------



## savarin (Oct 27, 2014)

ranch23 said:


> Please post a picture of their cheaper low tech model.


OK, heres the low tech version in use doing some internal threading.


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 27, 2014)

:lmao:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 27, 2014)

:rofl:  :thumbzup:


Here's how I cover my ways when I need to protect them from the nasties, quick & easy. I only use this when sanding & minor CI machining. Never use it for anything else though, chips would just melt right through as well as probably catch on it. I'm not concerned about protecting the ways from any typical kind of chips anyway.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 27, 2014)

savarin said:


> OK, heres the low tech version in use doing some internal threading.



:rofl:

i didn't know there was a high and low tech all in one!!!  it doesn't get much cheaper!!  Great Idea!
a little hint, if you soak the whole stack with a little of your favorite way oil and set aside for a week or so.
they wont fly apart if the wind blows!


----------



## chips&more (Oct 27, 2014)

Let’s not forget about plain old paper towels for way covers. I also use them to cover bare steel in the shop. I squirt some oil from the oil can onto the towel and then drape the oiled paper towel over the bare steel to prevent rust. Like the BP collets I have in a drawer and the parallels next to them. Works for me…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Hardly (Oct 27, 2014)

I tend to use whatever is handy at the time. Newspapers and especially cardboard.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what I found works well.   I made a stainless steel "u" shaped cover for the cross slide attached using some existing tapped holes.  This stays on semi permanently.   Then I made a couple different width pcs with a little flanges bent up that slip in the spaces between the u flange and the cross slide.   I can put trays on the headstock side and/or tailstock side depending in the situation. The trays travel back and forth with the carriage.  Trays go under chuck jaws but i do need to be careful if the jaws extend out and hit the tray.  In those cases i just remove the tray.  A little magnet keeps it from working its way out when moving the criss slide.   Clean up is easy just slide them out and dump/brush off.   When removed theres full access to the ways for full clean up.   Also if it needs to be off and out of the way it takes 2 seconds to pop off.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 29, 2014)

So what exactly are we supposed to protect the ways from? I mean what are the scenarios where the ways might get damaged?  I just use a brush to clean them off from time to time as I am working. I mostly work in Alluminum but have also machined Brass and you never know what the future holds.  thanks


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 29, 2014)

I get what your saying.  For me at least its not so much "protection" as ease of cleaning off the chips.   I like to keep lots of oil on the ways which the chips like to stick to and plus alot less nooks and crannies to brush out.   Sometimes i will use emery cloth and dont like the grit getting under the carriage if I can help it.  The other thing being a non production hobby situation, i cut dry or occasionally use 4B vanishing oil and catching most of that dripping makes clean up easier.   To be sure - often Ill run without the trays like normal people. Good part is it takes literally 5 seconds to go with or without depending on the situation.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks good!   Wonder if heavy card stock would be more wind resistant.   I put a piece of cardboard on the ways when I want to protect them.

i mounted a piece of leather to the saddle to protect the ways of my mini lathe and it worked great, wonder if I should do something similar to my big lathe.

chris


----------



## darkzero (Oct 29, 2014)

Boswell said:


> So what exactly are we supposed to protect the ways from? I mean what are the scenarios where the ways might get damaged?



Not sure about everyone else, the only time I cover the ways is to protect from fine grit, like from sanding, machining cast iron, fiberglass, carbon fiber, scale from hot rolled, etc. from into slides. Anything else I just brush off and/or vacuum. Letting that stuff get in mixed with way oil turns it into lapping paste & will accelerate wear. The fiber resins gets nasty & clogs stuff up.


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess the use of the term "way protectors" is a misnomer.
For me their sole intention is to minimise the amount of swarf that finds its way into the apron and also sticking into the leadscrew.
I would guess if your lathe has a sealed apron then theres no real necessity  for them.


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheeseking said:


> This is what I found works well.   I made a stainless steel "u" shaped cover for the cross slide attached using some existing tapped holes.  This stays on semi permanently.   Then I made a couple different width pcs with a little flanges bent up that slip in the spaces between the u flange and the cross slide.   I can put trays on the headstock side and/or tailstock side depending in the situation. The trays travel back and forth with the carriage.  Trays go under chuck jaws but i do need to be careful if the jaws extend out and hit the tray.  In those cases i just remove the tray.  A little magnet keeps it from working its way out when moving the criss slide.   Clean up is easy just slide them out and dump/brush off.   When removed theres full access to the ways for full clean up.   Also if it needs to be off and out of the way it takes 2 seconds to pop off.


I have been thinking along these lines after my accordion pleats failed. Thanks for showing that it works.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 30, 2014)

I used to use rags, cardboard etc.  even tried draping pcs of neoprene rubber sheet.  Bottom line is chips (especially the long stringy birds nest ones) grab them and fling things all over.  Eventually anything loose like rags finds its way to the chuck jaws if they protrude with similar results.  Dangerous actually.   Not so with the metal trays which also do not absorb oil or get chips embedded like leather, cloth etc.   Again the key is with almost zero hassle the trays disappear and are out of the way.


----------



## Hardly (Oct 30, 2014)

savarin said:


> I have been thinking along these lines after my accordion pleats failed.



I think that the accordion pleats might have some promising aspects. Might be a good idea to kick around a little more and see what comes of it. If engineered right it would expand and contract with the carriage movement. Hmmmm.


----------



## savarin (Oct 30, 2014)

Hardly said:


> I think that the accordion pleats might have some promising aspects. Might be a good idea to kick around a little more and see what comes of it. If engineered right it would expand and contract with the carriage movement. Hmmmm.



Those were my thoughts so I folded a set up and made the brackets to fit them.
The front side worked well and looked good, the rear side had to have shorter sides and so bowed up when closing.
Also I hadnt really measured the space requirements and found the face plate and 4 jaw fouled the pleats.
Making the pleats smaller in width made it harder to fold and close.
If anyone wants to have a go this website is probably the best example of how to fold the pleats which is no easy task.
I've tried different patterns and this one appears to be the best.
http://www.franksworkshop.com.au/CNC/Bellows/Bellows.htm

However I am in the process of making up some trays as I rather like that idea.


----------

